# Time Machine avec Airport Extrême



## Hervé781 (20 Mars 2008)

Eh oui ! j'ai fait mais Maj, connecté un DD sur usb de l'Airport mais aucune reconnaissance de cette configuration. Qui connaît la solution ? merci


----------



## MightyMouse (20 Mars 2008)

Ton dde est il protégé par un mot de passe ?
Moi oui et il a fallu que je change les paramètres de l'airport extreme:
- je me suis mis en mot de passe disque (de memoire je n'ai pas ma borne sous la main donc je ne peux pas vérifier cela dans l'utilitaire airport)
- je me suis ensuite connecté au dde (via finder) - il te demande ton mdp que j'ai mis dans le trousseau.

Une fois cela fait, le disque apparait dans les preferences de time machine

En tout cas c'est comme dela que j'ai fait et cela marche


----------



## Hervé781 (20 Mars 2008)

MightyMouse Merci,
Après changement de configuration de l'Airport  le DDE apparaît bien dans le Time.


----------



## MightyMouse (20 Mars 2008)

Mais de rien content de t'avoir aidé !


----------



## ebt4ever (20 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je désespère ... chez moi cela ne fonctionne toujours pas...
Je précise que j'ai une borne non gigabyte et que j'ai fait toutes les mises à jour
J'ai donc 
1) brancher un disque en FAT32 sur ma borne
2) modifier ma config airport 
3) comme la borne est protégé par mdp, je me logge dessus
4) lancer time machine .
Et la rien...

Help please

Bien à vous


----------



## MightyMouse (20 Mars 2008)

Déjà le FAT32 n'est pas une très bonne idée comme formatage... (tu ne peux pas manipuler des fichiers de + xGo) Et peut etre que Time Machine empeche la sauvegarde les disques formatés en FAT 32. Le mieux serait d'avoir un disque en HFS.... non?

Est ce qu'il marche avec Time Machine en le reliant en USB ? Si oui mon explication ne tient pas et faudra chercher ailleurs....


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2008)

Un disque TM doit être en HFS+


----------



## lordc (20 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un disque TM doit être en HFS+



Désolé de te contredire mais mon disque Fat 32 relié en FW à mon mac est reconnu par time machine.

Par contre qu'en est-il lorsque l'on utilise le dd fat32 avec une borne airport extreme avec TM ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mars 2008)

lordc a dit:


> Désolé de te contredire mais mon disque Fat 32 relié en FW à mon mac est reconnu par time machine.
> 
> Par contre qu'en est-il lorsque l'on utilise le dd fat32 avec une borne airport extreme avec TM ?


Ce n'est pas moi que tu contredis mais Apple :



> Vous pouvez utiliser Time Machine avec des disques FireWire et des disques USB. Le disque servant à la sauvegarde doit être au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et les listes de contrôle d'accès (ACL, Access Control List) doivent être activées.



Personnellement, je trouve qu'utiliser le FAT 32 est simplement débile. Quid des meta-données ? Quid des limitations inhérentes au FAT 32 ?

Je voudrais bien voir une telle sauvegarde restaurer un système entier ou permettre la récupération des comptes et autres informations... :mouais: 

LE FAT 32 n'est pas à recommander dans l'emploi de Time Machine sinon on a rien compris à l'utilité de Time Machine.

Faites comme vous voulez, ce sont vos disques, vos données, vos emm...


----------



## Hervé781 (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Avant de partir ... je me connecte et ce qui fonctionne hier ne fonctionne plus aujourd'hui, sauf de refaire la configuration.
Conclusion, comme Monnwalker je désespère ... A bientôt !


----------



## MightyMouse (21 Mars 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> LE FAT 32 n'est pas à recommander dans l'emploi de Time Machine sinon on a rien compris à l'utilité de Time Machine.
> 
> Faites comme vous voulez, ce sont vos disques, vos données, vos emm...



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Pourquoi s'enteter à utiliser un système de fichier qui n'est pas optimal pour Mac....


Hervé : peux tu expliquer précisément ce qu'il se passe ? Tu as accès à ton disque via le finder et il n'est pas dans TM ? 

As tu vérifié que le disque est bien monté (ie. petite flèche à coté de l'icone Airport Extreme dans la barre latérale du Finder)


----------



## iRono (24 Mars 2008)

Salut A tous,

je profite de ce topic pour vous exposer mon soucis plutot que d'en ouvrir un nouveau.

Bref.

J'ai une borne Airport Extreme avec un Disque dur externe connecté dessus et un MacBook.

1) J'ai fait une première sauvegarde Time Machine en connectant directement mon DD sur le port USB de mon macbook. Nickel, pas de pb.

2) Ensuite j'ai reconnecté mon DD externe sur le port usb de la borne airport extreme et je l'ai fait monter sur le bureau. Nickel pas de pb.
Il apparait avec l'icone Time Machine, il est reconnu dans les préférences TM, pas de soucis, donc.

3) Ensuite j'ai voulu lancer une sauvegarde TM en wifi, et là : problème.

*Un message d'erreur m'annonce qu'il n'y a pas assez d'espace sur mon DD externe pour réaliser la sauvegarde. Cela signifie si je ne me trompe pas que ma première sauvegarde TM n'es pas reconnue lorsque je passe en Wifi et que TM tente de recommencer la procédure depuis le début.* 

Le problème c'est que pour sauvegarder 200 Go en Wifi, je pense en avoir pour 3 jours...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution pour récupérer mon ancienne sauvegarde TM ?

Merci.


----------



## Hervé781 (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Après divers montage et configuration sans bon résultat, j'ai acquis TC.
Dès le montage fait je vous ferai par de mes impressions. Un bon WE à vous


----------



## Hervé781 (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjours à tous,
Pour l'installation et la configuration de TC aucun soucis. Branchement en Ethernet sur l'Airport.
Mais ... l'imprimante HP C5180 qui fonctionnait très bien en Ethernet sur airport n'est plus reconnue.
Reconfiguration et toujours pas  de fonction. Cela m'a pris un peu de temps.
Simplement en connectant HP en Ethernet sur TC ... tout fonctionne ! 
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## krysz (16 Avril 2008)

bonjour à tous

j'ai a peu pres le meme probleme

j'ai branché mon disque dur externe sur ma borne airport extreme, il est protégé par un mot de passe disque et est en mac os journalisé. je le vois dans le finder, il est monté et il apparait dans TM. Par contre si je le selectionne comme disque de sauvegarde, rien ne se passe.

je tiens a preciser qu'avant ça avait deja fonctionné avec ce disque dur externe et cette configuration, mais que j'ai du formater le disque pour une autre raison et depuis ça marche plus.

merci d'avance


----------

